# 93' ka24de engine for sale - 5 speed M/T



## winter_sean (Apr 26, 2003)

Just thought I'd post a message to see if anyone needed a ka24de engine for their car or truck. Thought it might be more practical to post in the Canadian forum - I'm living in Simcoe, ON (N3Y 3W6). I've done an sr20det swap and am looking to sell my engine and/or tranny - both have 100k miles on them. The engine runs beautifully - no problems. Oil has been changed q5,000km and engine has been very well taken care of. Email me if you're interested and I'll send you some pics. Thanks for looking.
- Sean


----------



## Teesun68 (Dec 24, 2003)

*KA 24DE for sale*

Do you still have the engine and tranny for sale? RSVP Michael


----------



## winter_sean (Apr 26, 2003)

*ka24de*



Teesun68 said:


> Do you still have the engine and tranny for sale? RSVP Michael


Mike:
I lost your email address. Email me back and I'll send you some pics.


----------



## Teesun68 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Lost e-mail*

Done...Michael



winter_sean said:


> Mike:
> I lost your email address. Email me back and I'll send you some pics.


----------



## Mr. Trip Whip (Nov 30, 2009)

Is this still up for grabs? I have a 93 240 with a blown third cyilinder I'm starting a new job back in car sales tomorrow after being laid off since april. I'm broke as can be at this point but I should be on my feet in no time, and I really want to get my baby back on the road the motor went back in march and shes just been sitting and its killing me not to be out driving her... Thanks for your time, Justin Tyler Scully 
e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## 240iseeyou (Dec 31, 2009)

how much you selling it forr give me a call at 3056068857


----------

